# Waste water



## jearing (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi can anyone help we have a Burstner elegance 810 2015,and have trouble emptying the waste water,when the van was handed over the technician said you press this button which is in the garage,and this will empty the waste,but I'm sure this is the out side shower button he is talking about.:frown2:??

regards Joe


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Almost certainly if you get down and look underneath you will see a pipe with some form of tap lurking just under the side, turn the tap, waste tank empties (in theory!!)

Andy


----------



## jearing (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi No I've looked there is no tap,it's supposed to be electric to empty.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome to MHF.

Why not press it and find out, at least you'll know what it's for then and if he was correct, if it's the shower then, more questions for him.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

As Kev says, try pressing the button.

If you haven't got a tap then the van is probably fitted with a waste valve operated by a solenoid (basically an electrically operated tap). You need to know where the outlet for the tank is so that you can position it over a suitable drain before you press the button.

I've never had that sort of setup but I would imagine it will be a push to make type switch which means the valve will only stay open as long as the button is being pressed.

If all else fails I would imagine the draining process will be described in the manual :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

'twould seem correct, go for it Joe.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Stoopid idea. Why make things more complex and prone to failure than necessary?


----------

